# Compensation...



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

You all know the saga - so enough said. What would you consider to be a fair and reasonable payment, bearing in mind that compensation is not a legal requirement etc but taking into account the many problems with the motorhome. 

The subject was mentioned last week in a discussion with Swift.

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well I don't think compensation is offered legally but taken to court there is no reason why you should not be able to recover reasonable costs. As usual, it is an expensive and drawn out battle so I suppose the answer is to decide how much out of pocket expenses with receipts that you have incurred and then weigh up the legal costs and time and decide whether to give Swift the chance to compensate you having seen a copy of your expenses or taking them to the cleaners with the resultant bad publicity they will get. Tricky.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*cmpensation*

Greetings,

I tend to agree with Pusser Russell if you intend to have the work done and keep the van, but I personally would be harpy with a full refund.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I had huge trouble with a new Swift caravan and found their customer care department only refer you back to the dealer you bought the product from (that was my problem as the dealer was useless) as your contract is with the dealer :roll: :roll: 

I will NEVER buy another Swift product although like most of their products.

I don't see them giving you any compo as they DON'T "CARE"


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell
I agree with Pusser.... Try to recover as much of your costs that you can prove by way of reciept, maybe adding in an amount for the hassle you have had, but do not be greedy mate, you never know your luck (it may change :lol: :lol: :lol: )
Good luck and please keep us posted

Keith


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*compensation*

I think you have a strong case - albiet that the dealer has a right to put all faults right to your satisfaction - but you must have lack of confidence in this product and there is a clause which states that goods must be fit for the purpose for which they were intended(something like that) (had a battle over a washing m/c for my daughter several years ago. But of course if you have incurred expense returning from your have -Lake Garda? and lack of use of the M/H for the purpose for which the trade discriptions act states, then I am sure with a good solicilitor or in the small claims court if you accept the repairs and keep the van you would still have a good case for compensation up to £500 + out of pocket expenses. You may have read the case of Kyte v Marquis re seats being too high and he won, purely on the presentation of his case. So it can be done. Me - I would want full refund if I didn't have confidence in the company to accept a complete replacement of the van in question. Others have bought the product and be thoroughly satisfied - but the English vans are just not up to spec. of euoprean.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

The customers contract is with the Dealer not the Manufacturer. Although I appreciate you are quite happy with the dealer they are the people you should be speaking to re compensation they in turn should speak to Swift.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Russell,

I'd be looking for the dealer to give me the original purchase price of the Swift in part exchange for another marque


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

parigby said:


> Russell,I'd be looking for the dealer to give me the original purchase price of the Swift in part exchange for another marque


This sounds to me like the solution that would be easiest to negotiate and the quickest.

Good luck Russell


----------

